# Girls not back in season



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Can anyone help. My girls came into season 32 days ago but have not been back in again. I have a billy next to them but he can not get them. The fence between them is 2in weld mesh so think they should be safe lol. I live in spain where goats seem to come in season for most of the year unlike Scotland where you have a short window. Have looked on the Internet and all say every 21days. Is thiis something i should worry about or is all ok. Many thanks


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, you were there, you should know! What breed of goats do you have? Different breeds have different seasons.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you positive that your buck can't get them through the fence?


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Breed, well hard to say as the Spanish like to mix things about so have got x breeds but manly milking. Billy has been in his own field for over two months as he is the son of my milking goat and thd other two are to young to breeed yet. One of the wee girls was in two weeks ago, right on time but the other two are late. Quite sure he did not get them as am at hame all and every day. I was also working on the goat shed when they were in last so was with them all day.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Could they have all cycled when the little one was in, but maybe she was just the most noticeable due to heavy symptoms (making the others less likely to getting your attention)?


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

I did wonder that but when the older girl was in last time she called for the shepherds goats when they were in the the ground next door and so far she has not made a sound even when he popped in for a beer. Fun life over here they just walk the goat all day all over the hills, nice i think


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Good day, o yes it is iv got three girl's waving thier tails big time, bit odd but prob just like was said abovd. Good news for me sad news for my wee man. Any tips to take his mind off what the girls are doing.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Nothing you can do to the billy, he won't do anything to distract from the girls, sadly, I know it can get annoying! Lol but one thing that you should look for in your girls when they should be in heat is how close they get to the billy. My girls will start heat, not be in standing heat, and they just go and browse along the fence where we keep our boys. But when they are ready to be bred they start making noise and flagging their tails and staying next to the boys pen all day. All does are different though, where one doe has an obvious heat cycle another doe has a less obvious one, at least until in standing heat then she will make noise and that's when you breed her. Hopes this help!! 


BNR


----------

